# Kitty litter



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay so i rushed out to buy everything to build a quick tupperdor to house my new acquisitions while my humidors season. now i just need some help with what to do with the kitty litter. I bought a 17qt container for like $4 and have it sitting in the sun right now but i was wondering if there is formula for how much MiMi kitty litter to use? and how much i should wet it? i am using the plans from @chris1360 post on the ultra cheap tupperdor. and hopefully will have the environment right in the next 2 days.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

The search function on this site is your best friend. There is minimum 20 threads about kitty litter setups. Less posting more reading :doh:


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

defetis said:


> The search function on this site is your best friend. There is minimum 20 threads about kitty litter setups. Less posting more reading :doh:


Yeah i found a bunch but they ended up just being a lot of people going back and forth about beads vs. kitty litter. with no real answers.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah i found a bunch but they ended up just being a lot of people going back and forth about beads vs. kitty litter. with no real answers.


I dont think you searched very hard. I searched coolidor kitty litter set up. second thread

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

you have to understand, when people make a thousand posts about the same topic that many members have already answered questions on it makes the site really old. For example, all the NOOB trades you've signed up for. They have been taking forever to get done due to lack of senior members have the urge to participate. Read @huskers thread about change in people on the site. Many members posted their annoyed answering same old questions every day. Also, posting about how you want to get you posts up so you can have access to other parts of the site doesn't look to good. Just remember, read more post less. Searching is everything

I haven't been on here that long either. But I've done a hell of a lot of reading :2


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

defetis said:


> I dont think you searched very hard. I searched coolidor kitty litter set up. second thread
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html
> 
> ...


I agree with searching before posting but as you can see in that post it got way off topic and I probably should have specified that i live in a dry climate and need to add humidity rather than take it way like most of he kitty litter posts are about on the east coast. and trust me i have done a lot of reading on puff before i even joined.

And as far as the noob trades are concerned. Since i do not have any trade experience on this site. I need to stat off with being an "NP" before i can start becoming one of the senior type members to give noobs something to start off with. It is my plan to start helping as soon as I can.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

The majority of people use kitty litter to add humidity


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

defetis said:


> I dont think you searched very hard. I searched coolidor kitty litter set up. second thread
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html
> 
> ...


I'm a firm believer in the search button.

You may not find your answer in the first thread you click on but rest assured, you will find your answer in one of those threads.

I see some of the same old threads pop up and I have to admit, I do get tired of answering the same old question time after time.

On the other hand, we are all here to help each other out and if we didn't have any new threads, there would be very little posting.

You are both good dudes, I hope you stay active here.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

defetis said:


> I dont think you searched very hard. I searched coolidor kitty litter set up. second thread
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is the inevitability of any blog. People go there to learn and feel a sense of community. Eventually you've learned what you can, you've told all your life stories and experiences and heard everyone else's stories. The young puffer fish start answering all the questions that we used to ask the mods and the old timers about. And soon, the new young puffers will be answering all those questions instead of us. The one difference with this forum is that the mods have been diligent about not forcing people to search and want them to feel comfortable asking questions, even if its one that has been answered a gazillion times. While I always search for an answer first, if I can't find it I never feel like I have to search it first and you guys should feel the same level of comfort. PEACE!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is my take on kitty litter.It must be unscented silica litter. I use exquisicat sold in plastic jugs and maybe bags but not sure. You should put some in an airtight container and check what the RH is. The stuff I bought was at 59% out the jug.

I read, here at Puff, you should figure out how many cubic inches of storage you have and then go to the HF site and see what the recommended amount of beads should be, by weight. Double this for kitty litter. Or, as I did, just put a bunch in the tupperdor. If the RH is lower than you prefer, very lightly spritz the litter. get a spray bottle from wally world or most any hardware store. Use only distilled water. Check again where you are compared to where you want to be. On the chance you spritzed to much, just add more dry litter. The indicator the litter is being used properly depends on having confidence in your hygrometer.

I use it dry because the area I live in is a swamp and very humid. I sometimes notice the RH rising so I swap out the litter for dry stuff and dry the removed litter using the microwave.


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

Yup, just toss some in your preferred holding vessel and spritz a little distilled water in there. I have a pair of bundles, maybe 1/2 lb and used the steam from the water I was heating to add some humidity to them (because I had no DW). That's been enough for my cooler. If my hygrometer starts to read a little low, I'll just add a bits of DW. 

Just do it, what's the worst you can do?


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

"HF site"? OK, that acronym has me thrown for a loop.


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

McFortner said:


> "HF site"? OK, that acronym has me thrown for a loop.


He is referring to Heartfelt, Heartfelt industries sells humidity beads.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Ah, thanks. I never would have figured that out on my own since I kept trying to make the 'H' stand for humidor.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I use the cheap Kroger silica kitty litter. A spritz of distilled water, if needed. Never thought to collect steam, though. Guess I won't be buying any more distilled water. This appeals to my inner "Cheap bastard." Er, frugal self.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

From what I've found around on videos and such, 1 cup of kitty litter and about 1/3 DW. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

1 lb for every 100 sticks is a good place to start. I use bread loaf pans in my setup as there is plenty of room for them. Some guys use media bags from aquarium stores. I just use simple pans with the top open.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm also using the MiMi brand KL and for my 20qt setup, i'm using about a half a cup of the MiMi KL. Also, I chose to keep the KL DRY at first to see the ambient rH in the tupperdor with my hygrometer and Spanish cedar boxes/sheets/dividers. Left it for 24hrs and checked the hygrometer. I had to spray some DW on the KL to raise the rH considering its not very humid at all in my home. I would start off dry first and see where u stand to use as a baseline. then go from there to adjust your humidity before throwing the sticks in there. GL man.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ Very good advice. With my setup it takes 2-3 days to normalize after making changes. i.e. adding moisture or drying the KL to reduce RH level.

Also, when adding sticks many times it takes a couple of days to settle down. Most times I add a box at a time and sometimes they are at the same moisture level as the rest of the stogies, sometimes not. Addition of sticks can drive RH levels up or down for a 2-3 day adjustment period while they normalize to my storage conditions.

To dry the KL out, I put it in the oven at the lowest heat setting of 170 F for an hour or so. To add moisture use a small spray bottle filled with distilled water and spray. I put the KL from both bread pans into a large stainless steel salad bowl and toss it while spritzing it with the spray bottle.


----------



## Ahab (Mar 16, 2013)

defetis said:


> The majority of people use kitty litter to add humidity


not true. you can lower humidity just as easily as you can raise it with KL


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahab said:


> not true. you can lower humidity just as easily as you can raise it with KL


Didnt say you couldn't keyword *majority*

Silca kitty litter is a two-way humidifier releases and absorbs as needed to maintain 65RH


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

My water to KL ratio is not very specific. I stole one of my wife's hose, please don't tell her, filled it with KL, placed it in a tupperware and maybe sprayed it 4-5 times with DW. I threw it in one of those dorm room fridges and within a a few hours my fridge-a-dor was at 70 and has settled and held at 69.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

Everyone's humidity preference is different. I find that my local B&M is a lil wet for me at 71rH. I'm more of a 65rh from what I've been smoking out of my tupperdor 20qt. Figure out where u want to hold it and add DW as needed to maintain what you are looking for. 

Also, I've read that if u add new sticks in, the rH will raise considering most suppliers keep their rH high to compensate during shipping.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_kitty litter rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _kitty litter rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


I'm with Tony!! I'm right around a year on kitty liter exclusively in my coolidor and 50 ct humidor and still have plenty of my original 4 pound bag left.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^ +1

Pretty much jumped directly from a boveda in a small Tupperware to KL all around in a cooler and wineador and it works wonderfully. I too have a lot left in the bag. Unbeatable value, if you ask me.


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry to derail but this seems a good a spot as any ask.

I have 1 1/2 lbs of hf beads in my wineador which works ok, but think another 1/2 lb would've been better. If I was to throw a 1/2-1 lb of kl in there maybe would they "train" themselves up to the 65% of the beads and all things even out? Is it that simple?


----------



## CookieMonster (Nov 1, 2013)

My question to you guys would be how often do you guys spray the crystals? I noticed that i have to spray usually 1 a week. Is that normal? I try keep my collider at 65%


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

CookieMonster said:


> My question to you guys would be how often do you guys spray the crystals? I noticed that i have to spray usually 1 a week. Is that normal? I try keep my collider at 65%


What's a collider? A desktop/tabletop humidor? Seems like in the winter months, when gas heat was on, humidity levels low it was a weekly thing with the desktops.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

I think that was supposed to be coolidor, i.e. a cooler chest humi.

In my setups, I try to avoid spraying the crystals directly after everything is seasoned. If the humidity drops, I have a new sponge in a cut-down pint takeout tub which I spray a couple of times with distilled water and place in the humidor to bring things back to the right level. This way I avoid accidentally giving my cigars a shower trying to get water on the KL, and there's no chance of hurting the crystals or their special coating by getting too much liquid on them.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

My use of kitty litter is as follows:

More is better. You simply can't have enough. Obviously this is a trade off on space to store cigars  So you just have to find an amount you're okay with, and that maintains humidity.

Can you have too little? Yeah. Your humidity will gradually and continually drop. That means you don't have enough.

*My coolidor setup* (for anyone interested or finds this in the future):
I have little plastic tubs from baby food from our daughter (they come in plastic rectangular tubs or the old little glass jars. Either will work). I filled up enough to make a layer on the bottom of my coolidor with about 1" of space between them (room for air to circulate). You can easily find these from folks with babies. Or just buy the food when on sale for like 50 cents each and dump the food, keep the containers.

I cannibalized some cigar boxes built from solid spanish cedar. Look at the edge of the wood - if it looks like a sandwich of wood, it's not solid. Try to find some at a local shop. Usually pricier cigars have boxes made of solid spanish cedar. You can also buy some on eBay if you want.

I then placed that layer of spanish cedar slats on top of my containers full of kitty litter.

I picked one baby food container and put some distilled water in it, maybe a tablespoon or so. Then I dropped my hygrometer in there, and I shut my coolidor lid. Each day I'd peek in, and add a bit more water into that one container until it got to the humidity range I wanted (65% in this case). This not only seasons the spanish cedar slats, but also the kitty litter.

Then I added cigars....and two Boveda 65% packs on top.

The Boveda packs on top absorb and release humidity, just like the kitty litter on the bottom. In my head this keeps the humidity sort of circulating around on its own.

My coolidor tends to be pretty stable. I've only had to recharge a Boveda pack once in about a year. The bonus of the bottom section is also that random cigars sometime fall down there and you discover a well rested stogie from boxes past that you thought were long gone


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

AuTechCoM said:


> And as far as the noob trades are concerned. Since i do not have any trade experience on this site. I need to stat off with being an "NP" before i can start becoming one of the senior type members to give noobs something to start off with. It is my plan to start helping as soon as I can.


Just wanted to quickly interject something regarding this - I run the Noobie Sampler Trade and all noobs are welcome. I don't care if 1,000 noobs are signed up waiting for Friendly Trading Puffers. The great thing about Puff is that eventually those noobs will get samplers from FTP's. Sometimes the noob list grows, sometimes the FTP list grows, but eventually it all works out.

No noobie to Puff should ever feel they're a burden for signing up for the Noobie Sampler Trade. As Jonathan said, it's the way to build reputation in trading around here so you can become part of the trading community. And it gets you a tasty sampler of cigars too


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

stonecutter2 said:


> Just wanted to quickly interject something regarding this - I run the Noobie Sampler Trade and all noobs are welcome. I don't care if 1,000 noobs are signed up waiting for Friendly Trading Puffers. The great thing about Puff is that eventually those noobs will get samplers from FTP's. Sometimes the noob list grows, sometimes the FTP list grows, but eventually it all works out.
> 
> No noobie to Puff should ever feel they're a burden for signing up for the Noobie Sampler Trade. As Jonathan said, it's the way to build reputation in trading around here so you can become part of the trading community. And it gets you a tasty sampler of cigars too


Thank you Mike. I am so excited to be part of the Noobie Sampler Trade and I cant wait to get some more time on Puff so I can return the favor. I think you have something great going on with that. As soon as i meet the time requirement you can count on seeing me back as an FTP. and maybe by then I will have some really nice sticks to help out a fellow noob.


----------



## CookieMonster (Nov 1, 2013)

sorry, i did mean coolidor. I noticed that i have to spray the crystals about 1 a week. Is this normal? or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Erectus (Mar 2, 2014)

when you guys talk about kitty litter, having two cats (don't even like cats--they wandered in 9 years ago and evidently live here--my wife adopts 'em and I feed 'em) I have seen a variety of this stuff from dusty to blue crystals. Question is, has anyone tried the blue crystals which have little odor and are nice and clean. thanks


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

CookieMonster said:


> My question to you guys would be how often do you guys spray the crystals? I noticed that i have to spray usually 1 a week. Is that normal? I try keep my collider at 65%


I don't touch it unless the humidity drops. I went 9 months without touching the KL in the coolidor. Humidity stayed rock solid around 65-67 the entire 9 months. After 9 months it finally started dropping and then I sprayed it. I'm more than sold on KL and don't see any reason for me to use anything else.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

Erectus said:


> when you guys talk about kitty litter, having two cats (don't even like cats--they wandered in 9 years ago and evidently live here--my wife adopts 'em and I feed 'em) I have seen a variety of this stuff from dusty to blue crystals. Question is, has anyone tried the blue crystals which have little odor and are nice and clean. thanks


Basically you want something that's made up of unscented silica. Most people swear by the Exquisicat brand. I personally use Mimi brand KL. It's what was available to me. As long as it's unscented and made of silica, you should be good.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

teckneekz said:


> Basically you want something that's made up of unscented silica. Most people swear by the Exquisicat brand. I personally use Mimi brand KL. It's what was available to me. As long as it's unscented and made of silica, you should be good.


I'm a mimi brand user too and based on my below results I see no reason to use a higher priced option. I paid under $5 for a 4lb bag over a year ago and I still have a half a bag remaining.


Ky70 said:


> ...I went 9 months without touching the KL in the coolidor. Humidity stayed rock solid around 65-67 the entire 9 months. After 9 months it finally started dropping and then I sprayed it. I'm more than sold on KL and don't see any reason for me to use anything else.


----------



## Erectus (Mar 2, 2014)

Ky70 said:


> I'm a mimi brand user too and based on my below results I see no reason to use a higher priced option. I paid under $5 for a 4lb bag over a year ago and I still have a half a bag remaining.


thanks very much, Erectus


----------



## Erectus (Mar 2, 2014)

teckneekz said:


> Basically you want something that's made up of unscented silica. Most people swear by the Exquisicat brand. I personally use Mimi brand KL. It's what was available to me. As long as it's unscented and made of silica, you should be good.


thanks very much, Erectus


----------



## Fat Cobra (Oct 13, 2013)

Just like others I have had great luck using KL and for the money I think for me it is the best thing to use. Rock solid at 67rh for the last 4 months in my big tupperdor with around 300 sticks.


----------

